# Redundant Welsh Church



## druid (Mar 10, 2016)

This was right next to a small country road I was driving along a couple of weeks ago. Anchors on and abandon the battle wagon in the mud so I can go back and have a look. It's obviously looked after and had several vases with fresh (though different age) flowers in. No sign of grave stones in the grass around it. The grass only had a small amount of winter growth so must have been cut relatively recently.


----------



## smiler (Mar 10, 2016)

I liked that Druid, the pic of the door was interesting, probably all the bits that went to create it were made locally, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## krela (Mar 10, 2016)

That's a beauty.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 10, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice but it looks like it is still in use. Well captured


----------



## druid (Mar 11, 2016)

night crawler said:


> Very nice but it looks like it is still in use. Well captured



As I said - obviously looked after. Better looked after than some I've seen that are in regular use.


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 11, 2016)

im going to wales in a couple of weeks, i really should seek out some of these churches...


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 11, 2016)

Beautiful church and looks a nice location too.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 11, 2016)

rockfordstone said:


> im going to wales in a couple of weeks, i really should seek out some of these churches...


I hope I'm not stepping on Druids post by doing this but Wales has some wonderful old churches I have visited quite a few and write blogs on them. This ne nocked my socks off when I saw it. It is still in use as a parish church with quite a congregation but the place is so unique I've not come across one like it since
My Grave place : St Cewydd's


----------



## druid (Mar 11, 2016)

night crawler said:


> I hope I'm not stepping on Druids post.....



If you are it doesn't bother me ;-)

That is a stunner. Always amazed at the number of pews that have dates and names on them in Wales.


----------

